# Etech 50 issue on Ranger Banshee



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a 2007 ranger banshee with a 2007 etech 50hp, jack plate and trim tabs.  In smooth water it planes fairly quick and WOT is 29 @ 5400 RPM 2 anglers, full tank, gear and cooler.  In anything other than smooth water the prop will cavitate at times for no reason.  I can hear the engine change in sound and look at the water pressure gauge drop.  if I slow down to a crawl it will go back to normal or if I turn hard left or right it will hook back up.  Trimming or jacking has no effect.  Motor is jacked all the way down and only trimmed slightly when it happens.  Currently have a Viper SS 3 blade prop -  13 7/8 x 17.  Engine is mounted almost on the lowest hole - can go one more down - cav plate on motor looks like it's even with bottom of boat.  Any help???????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my 60 etec. As the boat was new and they had just changed the propeller from a 15 pitch to a 17 pitch. I didn't check, the new prop was loose! I tightened the nut and replaced the lottery pin. No issue now! I run a 4 blade.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

checked the prop - it's tight. Thanks for your input - appreciated.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Call Ken at propgod in sarasota and I am pretty sure he will be able to help you out he helped me with a prop on my banshee (60 Yam) and it worked perfectly sorry, do not have the number available good luck


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Joe,

I had the same issue with my 16' Boggy Creek Genesis 16'. When I had the boat built I put a 2013 ETEC 5ohp tiller on it. It came with a 1317/8" Viper 17 pitch. It would cavitate throughout acceleration. Finally went to a 13.25" X 17 Piotch 4 blade Solas prop. It was better but still not right. took the Solas and had more cup added to the tip. Problem is 90% solved. My boat will run a steady 29mph.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd drop to a 15 or 16 pitch 4 blade.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the same boat. Look at a 4 blade prop or a 3 blade with some serious cupping.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Just ordered a 4 blade powertech prop from Ken @ prop gods - I will let you all know how it works after I get it installed and wet tested - thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

You will like the 4 blade. I know on my banshee I can run with jack plate all the way up and still not blow out and maintain water pressure.


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

which model did he recommend? I have a phantom which is the same hull different cap with a yamaha 60 high thrust. I haven't ordered it yet but he recommended the SCD4 for my boat and powertech suggested the sww4 so i've been in limbo not able to make up my mind. :-/ 

Hey Ocholoco looks like we neighbors


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I should have it tomorrow so I will let you know - he did tell me that he had the yamaha's dialed in pretty tight so I would go with what Ken recommends


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah he has the yammie 60 little foot dialed in but has not dealt with any big foots the prop he normally recommends for banshee's is a sww3 in 12 pitch then he sends it to his prop specialist who takes most the cup out and hogs out some giant vent holds. I've talked to several people who have gotten this setup and rave about it but as my motor has 2.33:1 gearing and a full diameter housing that wont work for me. I'm gonna go with the one he recommended anything should be better than what i got now it's just blowout city. I look forward to hearing what you got.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I am looking forward to getting a better grip - tired of having to watch my water pressure like a hawk and worry about cavitating and overheating - can't wait to get the prop out on the water this Sunday and test it out


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess that new prop has been so great that you haven't gotten off the water to let us know how it works... :-?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got it - delayed out of power tech for some reason - installing tomorrow and testing on Sunday - looks very nice and the blades feel like they have a lot of cup in them - report back after the wet test


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a chance to get the Banshee out las t weekend - ran well with the new prop - I did loose RPM's at WOT but crazy enough no loss in top speed - cavitation issues are gone and boat jumps up in very shallow water. Still need to spend some time to dial it in


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

sweet well decreased rpm's should mean better fuel economy. so long as you are within the recommended range then you should be good. I just got my new prop it's an rxb4 13 pitch. hope to run it soon to see how it does. if you get a chance post what the prop is you got.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a chance to get out on the water a few more times and unfortunately I do not like the new prop after all. It may be too big for the etech to turn properly when the boat is loaded up - three prople and gear. May have to step it down to a 15P


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

What prop was it you just tried out?

I'm running a PowerTech RXB4 15 pitch on a 50 Etec pushing a 17.8 Beavertail B2. Performs well, but curious about other props.


----------

